# Dynaco valvular modelo ST-70



## Rorschach (Mar 24, 2022)

*Dynaco Valvular modelo ST70*
Este modelo valvular de Dynaco, se vendía en 2 opciones, listo para su uso como Dynaco ST-70, o en kit para armar como Dynakit ST-70, se comercializó entre las décadas del 60, y 70, es un amplificador estéreo de 35 W r.m.s. por canal, clase AB1, push-pull, ultralineal. Lleva 1válvula rectificadora de onda completa *GZ34/5AR4*, 2 válvulas pentodo/triodo *7199*, y 4 válvulas *EL34*.


Se consiguen todavía usados, y/o restaurados en muy buenas condiciones, y también se venden  clones nuevos en kits para armar.
Las imágenes fueron extraídas de la Web,  y corresponden a un usado original en muy buenas condiciones.

*Especificaciones técnicas, descripción, circuito, lista de materiales, y manual de armado, vean : aquí*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> *Dynaco Valvular modelo ST70*
> Este modelo valvular de Dynaco, se vendía en 2 opciones, listo para su uso como Dynaco ST-70, o en kit para armar como Dynakit ST-70, se comercializó entre las décadas del 60, y 70, es un amplificador estéreo de 35 W r.m.s. por canal, clase AB1, push-pull, ultralineal. Lleva 1válvula rectificadora de onda completa *GZ34/5AR4*, 2 válvulas pentodo/triodo *7199*, y 4 válvulas *EL34*.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279714Ver el archivo adjunto 279715Ver el archivo adjunto 279716Ver el archivo adjunto 279717Ver el archivo adjunto 279718Ver el archivo adjunto 279719Ver el archivo adjunto 279720Ver el archivo adjunto 279721Ver el archivo adjunto 279722Ver el archivo adjunto 279723Ver el archivo adjunto 279724
> ...


Yo tengo en estado NOS el gestor y papá del Dynaco ST70: El Eico ST70 con sus tubos Originales y 100% funcional, cabe resaltar que este equipo venía con valvulas pentodo 7591

Saludos Gustavo!!


















Adicicional lo encontré con el ST96 que es el radio AM-FM y el demultiplexor MX99


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2022)

!Hola caro Don Luis Eduardo Sánchez , premeramente felicitaciones por tener en las manos ese hermossissimo equipo de Audio!
!Acaso queiras comprar su manual de servicio aca lo tienes : Eico ST-96 Service Manual FM-AM Tuner Instructions Owners Photocopy  | eBay , a un modico precio de 100 Bidens , Jajajajjajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola caro Don Luis Eduardo Sánchez , premeramente felicitaciones por tener en las manos ese hermossissimo equipo de Audio!
> !Acaso queiras comprar su manual de servicio aca lo tienes : Eico ST-96 Service Manual FM-AM Tuner Instructions Owners Photocopy  | eBay , a un modico precio de 100 Bidens , Jajajajjajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Wow enonces soy millonario por que yo lo tengo Original jajajajaja


----------



## malesi (Jul 12, 2022)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Wow enonces soy millonario por que yo lo tengo Original jajajajaja


Millonario no, pero es un privilegio tener una máquina como esa, y que solo con mirarlo disfrutes


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Millonario no, pero es un privilegio tener una máquina como esa, y que solo con mirarlo disfrutes


Con la devaluacion que ha tenido el peso colombiano frente al dolar en la ultima semana con una depreciacion del mas del 10% , creo que no es mala idea vender toda la chatarra que tengo :V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2022)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Wow enonces soy millonario por que yo lo tengo Original jajajajaja


Se no for de muchas molestias ,  ? podrias aomenos escanear lo diagrama esquemactico del Tuner y subir aca ( Foro) ?
Es que me encantaria en mucho tener aceso a ese documento pero NO tengo 100 Bidens disponibles para eso.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## malesi (Jul 12, 2022)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Con la devaluacion que ha tenido el peso colombiano frente al dolar en la ultima semana con una depreciacion del mas del 10% , creo que no es mala idea vender toda la chatarra que tengo :V


Tal como le veo aquí en España le coloco por 900€


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Se no for de muchas molestias ,  ? podrias aomenos escanear lo diagrama esquemactico del Tuner y subir aca ( Foro) ?
> Es que me encantaria en mucho tener aceso a ese documento pero NO tengo 100 Bidens disponibles para eso.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Creo que ya me debes 100 Bidens :V. 

Fuerte abrazos y saludos desde colombia


Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Creo que ya me debes 100 Bidens :V.
> 
> Fuerte abrazos y saludos desde colombia


----------

